# Hevi-Shot Hevi-18



## TMK

Starting to get ready for the spring season. 
Midway USA has Hevi-18's in 12ga 3 1/2" #7 or #9 priced at $74 for a box of five. That's including the cost of shipping.

My jaw dropped!!! I know that I won't be buying any. 

Won't be too long before we see $100 a box for shells!!!

If I see any good deals out there, I'll put it out on the "Hot Deals" section. After I place my order of course....


----------



## garhtr

TMK said:


> $74 for a box of five.


 Haa ! I'll just stick with lead.
I'd like to know how much of that they sell --- but 5 shots should last two seasons  
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## joekacz

$15 a shot on a turkey that's insane!! These market people must think we're hunting charging Cape Buffalo.It's getting to be like that with waterfowl loads $2.50 a shell and up,NO WAY.


----------



## privateer

educate me... why would you shoot #9 on a turkey. that is the size i use for skeet. i though you would use something like #4 on turkey. i understand that there will be more pellets in the smaller shot size. however the heavier the object shot out the more energy it carries to the target. how far would you expect to take a shot on turkey with #9 shot? thanks


----------



## Carpn

The #9 shot people are using is denser than lead . Therefore heavier . So a #9 of the hevi 18 or the TSS prob weighs the same as a #5 or #6 lead .

I still think it's ridiculous to pay that much . But they do produce some serious patterns .

I'd rather just kill em closer with lead . You don't need to be killing turkeys at 60 plus yards like these loads claim . 

Your missing the fun of turkey hunting doing that .


----------



## M.Magis

I’d love to see the pattern of a 3.5” load of #9s, just for curiosity. But not at that cost. Last week I ordered the Stevens 301 .410 for my boys and had the shop order a box of the TSS shells too. I thought they were outrageous, but they weren’t half of that.


----------



## M R DUCKS

TSS:
Cabelas .410 and 20 for $30
12 $38


----------



## wasserwolf

Honestly I see no reason to switch from Winchester Longbeard XR, Very affordable for a box of 10 - under 20$ last time i bought a box. Very sound performance out of my rig.


----------



## Flathead76

I bought Remington premier 12 gauge 3” box of 10 for 4.99 on clearance at Walmart last year. Bought 10 boxes. That is 100 shells for way less than a 5 shot box of heavy shot. Great patterns at 40 yards. Super tight patterns are cool until you get a bird in front of you at less than 10 yards. Most of the birds that I kill are around 20-25 yards. Half the fun of turkey hunting is seeing just how close you can get the bird to come in before you squeeze the trigger.


----------



## privateer

Flathead76 said:


> I bought Remington premier 12 gauge 3” box of 10 for 4.99 on clearance at Walmart last year. Bought 10 boxes. That is 100 shells for way less than a 5 shot box of heavy shot. Great patterns at 40 yards. Super tight patterns are cool until you get a bird in front of you at less than 10 yards. Most of the birds that I kill are around 20-25 yards. Half the fun of turkey hunting is seeing just how close you can get the bird to come in before you squeeze the trigger.


if you can call them in that close, go to the 410 and take a head shot. or an arrow with one of the wicked broadheads designed to decapitate the turkey. or just use your knife. :^)


----------



## Flathead76

privateer said:


> if you can call them in that close, go to the 410 and take a head shot. or an arrow with one of the wicked broadheads designed to decapitate the turkey. or just use your knife. :^)


Been there done that before with a magnus bullhead. IMO turkey hunting in a blind sucks. Plus hauling decoys and a chair. Turkey hunting for me is all about the chase and the set up.


----------



## Juan More Fish

Dumb question, but has anybody tried a duck shot out of the turkey gun? With a turkey choke? Was wondering how it shot coming out, and the difference.


----------



## Popspastime

Reloaded Copper 1 1/4 oz at 1350 knocks them over all day.
$5.00 a box of 25.


----------



## M.Magis

Juan More Fish said:


> Dumb question, but has anybody tried a duck shot out of the turkey gun? With a turkey choke? Was wondering how it shot coming out, and the difference.


What do you mean by duck shot? There are a lot of different shot sizes and several different shot material types.


----------



## garhtr

Juan More Fish said:


> has anybody tried a duck shot out of the turkey gun? With a turkey choke?


 Probably ill advised but
I've shot # 3 steel out of my turkey gun an old stevens single, it's been back- bored and has a 12" sleeve around .690, I'm not going to make a habit out of it but with the longer slower constriction I wasn't to concerned--- but I did think about the sleeve hurdling down range 
Good luck !


----------



## mike hunt

I saw those shells somewhere at that price, I had to ask if it was right. I thought I was crazy for buying the magnum blends at $6.00/1. Maybe someone should buy a box to see how they pattern


----------



## garhtr

mike hunt said:


> someone should buy a box to see how they pattern


 Check youtube ?
I watched a YouTube video of a guy killing ducks with a 410 and hevi 18 #9 --very effective but it was hard to tell exactly what the range was but it looked like some pretty long shots.
Now If the price will come down it'll be a blessing for youth hunters.


----------



## lawrence1

M.Magis said:


> What do you mean by duck shot? There are a lot of different shot sizes and several different shot material types.


If he means steel shot, don't do it. Steel doesn't compress like lead and will bulge barrels or worse. At the least you risk ending up with a stuck choke tube that requires a gunsmith to remove. Generally speaking, never shoot steel out of anything more than a modified constriction.
If I wanted some Turkey shells on the cheap, I would choose high brass Rabbit and Pheasant loads.


----------



## snagless-1

Remington 11/4 ounce express long range #6 or #4 don't over think it.Watch the hype and T.V. shows.I would not shoot at a 60 yard bird,let them come in.Remington 870 28" full or extra full choke.Be safe and have fun.


----------



## floater99

I will keep using 3" no 5s last box cost me under 10 bks Remington nitro express Ive seen patterns from those loads they looks like a slug hole Prices are as bad as sabot slugs


----------



## joekacz

If you really have to try something other than what everybody has been saying you could buy a tungsten duck load in the smallest shot and give that a go.Per shot it would be the cheaper ,not the cheapest,option compared to those "super" turkey load's.But so far it seem's that the replies favor sticking with magnum lead load's and that should be testament enough to having the right stuff for turkey.With the money your gonna save you can buy an extra turkey permit. IMHO


----------



## buckeyebowman

lawrence1 said:


> If he means steel shot, don't do it. Steel doesn't compress like lead and will bulge barrels or worse. At the least you risk ending up with a stuck choke tube that requires a gunsmith to remove. Generally speaking, never shoot steel out of anything more than a modified constriction.
> If I wanted some Turkey shells on the cheap, I would choose high brass Rabbit and Pheasant loads.


That's what I use. Rem pheasant loads, 1 1/4oz #5 shot, 1330 fps! Same numbers as their Express Long Range, but for some reason they are less expensive. At least when I can find them! When the local Gander Outdoors was closing I loaded up.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I won't shoot over 45 yards anyway so I stick to the cheaper old basic turkey loads in Remington and Winchester depending on the gun I take out. I don't ever see paying near $100 box, but to each their own.


----------



## garhtr

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I stick to the cheaper old basic turkey loads in Remington and Winchester


 That's great for adults that can handle those loads but the overwhelming advantage of hevy18 is to youth hunters. They can shoot smaller payloads with lighter recoil. Small pellets such as #9 will leave them with dense patterns and good velocity at modest range.
Hopefully it catches on and prices come way down for the kids to enjoy.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Snook

I think the best “bang” for your buck in a lead load is the Winchester Longbeard XR. These shells shoot extremely tight groups and you get 10 shells per box. But for me I’m a huge fan of Hevi-Shot. It has NEVER disappointed me with shots anywhere from 25-55yds. What impresses me is that most birds go down with very little to no flopping. The TSS shot is wicked on birds-watched my brother shoot a few with #7’s in the 20ga. But at that cost they can keep it.


----------



## ultra elite 50

Apex is selling tss for $50 per 5 may be something to look into. For what it’s worth 12 gauge 3” #6 longboard XR will do the job at 50 yards!


----------



## meats52

I use Remington Nitro Turkey 3" 5 shot. I use a 12 gauge Remington 870 with a 26" barrel and a Undertaker turkey choke. My gun is patterned at 20, 30, 40, and 50 yards so I know how it shoots. I have killed a lot of turkeys with this set up. I also have a Mossberg 835 ulti-mag that sits in my gun cabinet unless my son comes over to hunt with me.


----------



## garhtr

http://coyotestuff.com/tss-shot-for-coyotes-the-secret-sauce/
Not about turkeys but I thought this was an interesting article about TSS and coyotes. Some pretty interesting info and Looks promising for coyotes if the prices ever drops significantly.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Deadeyedeek

garhtr said:


> http://coyotestuff.com/tss-shot-for-coyotes-the-secret-sauce/
> Not about turkeys but I thought this was an interesting article about TSS and coyotes. Some pretty interesting info and Looks promising for coyotes if the prices ever drops significantly.
> Good luck and good hunting


20yrs vago I started shooting Remington Duplex..4x6shot good chit bought a case from a guy here cheep'''' that 2-5bucks a shot is rediculus


----------

